# Badlands



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

What is going on with the huge price increase on the bino packs and range finder cases? I have not looked to see if the other packs are going up as well, glad I got mine before the increase but still wondering why the increase.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

the price of magnets is going up. so anything that has a magnet in it will cost more than it use to


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> the price of magnets is going up. so anything that has a magnet in it will cost more than it use to


That's what I heard too. Something about the demand for magnets for electric cars or something.


----------

